# hougham Plotting room June 2019



## khurbanx

*
The explore: so after failed to explore in Rochester we headed to Dover to do the plotting room on way to Folkstone. we always wanted to do the plotting room and tbh I was a little bit disappointed with this one but it another one off my list 



History: https://www.subbrit.org.uk/sites/hougham-battery-plotting-room/

The plotting room has three two foot high concrete pillars at one end of the room, these were the supports for the ‘Converter - Co-ordinate’ Some wood panels remain in place on the back wall. Those to the right were the mountings for the ‘Transformers for the Magslip Transmission System’ and those to the left were for the ‘Terminating boxes for the underground Magslip Transmission System’ (top) and the ‘Magslip Transmission Switch Panel’ (bottom).*​


Hougham plotting Room by KHUrbanX, on Flickr


Hougham plotting Room by KHUrbanX, on Flickr


Hougham plotting Room by KHUrbanX, on Flickr


Hougham plotting Room by KHUrbanX, on Flickr


Hougham plotting Room by KHUrbanX, on Flickr


Hougham plotting Room by KHUrbanX, on Flickr


----------

